# Pavoni de luxe automatic pressure filter holder



## ib1-2 (Dec 14, 2008)

I have a Pavoni de luxe or Eurobar machine which has an automatic filter holder which dispenses the coffee automatically, only it doesn't. The handle is supposed to move to the centre when the right pressure is made and release the coffee but I have always had to do it manually. Anyone else have one of these machines and had a problem?


----------



## 5M Coffee (Jul 18, 2009)

This is not something we have come across but I'd like to see this happening.

Do you have a short video of the problem?


----------

